# CRGW - anyone had IVF here!!



## Dreamer1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi

I'm looking into having IVF at the CRGW in South Wales. I'd like to hear experiences from you ladies who have been through the process here and any hints or tips to make sure i use my first consultation count and any subsequent appointments i can expect.

Would really like a heads up before i get there

Any advice appreciated   xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi dreamer 

I had IVF with icsi at CRGW and have to say they aee fantastic. I know all the ladies on the CRGW thread also think they are fab.

The staff are so friendly and the facilities are fantastic x


----------



## Dreamer1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Emnige

Thank you for replying and congratulations on your twins!! xx

I hadnt realised there was a CRGW thread - where can i find that??

How many attempts did you have before you were successful and if you dont mind me asking was the cost reasonable? Compared to other clinics they do seem reasonable on the fee list but not sure how many hidden extras aren't shown x

Thanks

Dreamer


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi dreamer

Here is a link to the CRGW thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285808.0

It was our first attempt so we were very lucky, having said that CRGW's success rate is impressive. There are no hidden costs. The only 'extra' cost I guess is the drugs and that depends on what doseage you are on. I would recommend going to one of their open evenings or booking an appointment to have a look around which is free. I really can't speak highly enough of them. The staf are so friendly and laid back and even gave me a free reassurance scan during my pregnancy as I wanted a second opinion about my twins growth. They are also available 24/7, work weekends and Amanda called me often during the evenungs after egg collection etc to see how I was plus they give you free tea and toast after your procedures!

Good luck and feel free to pm me anytime x


----------



## Dreamer1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Emnige.

Your comments have made my mind up abut which clinic i'll go to. xx

If you dont mind me asking what was the reason for you having to have IVF - we've been trying for 4 years and was told it was unexplained although recently my AMH levels came back as below 4 which according to the CRGW  website they class this as very low??

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Here's the link to the cyclers thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285808.0;wap2

I haven't cycled at crgw but I know most of the staff and they really are great and care


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

My dh had a vasectomy 10+ years ago. I have a high AMH, can't remember the number though. CRGW truly are great and very supportive x


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hiya, we had ivf at Crgw too. I think they are truly amazing and would highly reccomend them. Their prices are very reasonable and they are available 24/7 and genuinely care about you. Best of luck x


----------



## Dreamer1 (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks for the advice ladies xx

I've been told that we can have IUI so we going to try our 3 cycles of IUI then if that is unsuccessful then we'll look at IVF and think CRGW is definately the clinic xx 

thanks xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

i didnt have my ivf/icsi at crgw but i went for a private scan at 10 weeks with them has there prices were fab and i as soon as we parked up i liked the place it is very clean very friendly and i couldnt fault the lady doing my scan its so relaxing in there to i felt comfy better than sitting in a cramped hosp waiting room so tight with other ladys all at different stages of treatment. with my scan she pointed out every part she even put it into 4d which i hadnt paid for it was amazing and i couldnt thank them enough me and hubby have both said any future treatment will be there as we both felt so comfortable, there prices are reasonable to and as said before only additional costing are the medication depending on what you need i did get a price but have misplaced it for my treatment based on what i had this cycle and worked for me. i really hope you manage to get booked in and enjoy your experience with them at one of the most stressful times that some of us ladies have to go through im wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## Dreamer1 (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks for the reassurance on the CRGW - i'm hearing relly good things!! hoping the IUI on the NHS works and that we can start next month but will be going for initial consultation at CRGW if it unfortuntely doesnt xx


----------

